# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Θηλυκό παραδείσιο βατέβει το αρσενικό!!!

## kostas1840

Γεια σας, έχω ένα ζευγάρι παραδείσια και το θηλυκό συμπεριφέρεται σαν να είναι αρσενικό!!!! Όταν το κανονικό αρσενικό κυνηγάει το θηλυκό να το βατέψει τότε όλα ανατρέπονται και το θηλυκό ανεβαίνει πάνω στο αρσενικό...απίστευτο!!!!!Το Αρσενικό τότε σταματάει ταπεινωμένο πλέων!!!!!Την πρώτη φορά που τα έβαλα μαζί ο αρσενικός βάτεψε την θηλύκια....αλλά από τότε γίνεται πάντα το αντίθετο.....ενώ ο αρσενικός έχει κάνει κ την φωλιά την φλερτάρει συνέχεια και πολλές φορές ξύνει το ένα το άλλο ερωτικά και κάθονται δίπλα δίπλα κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας και το βράδυ μαζί στην φωλίτσα .....έχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο σε κανέναν??

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι εμένα δεν μου έχει τύχει , και τα δύο ξέρουν τον ρόλο τους !! χαχαχαχα αστιεύομαι ! ::  :: 
Λοιπόν σοβαρευόμαστε τώρα και θα σου πώ ότι συνήθως αυτή η συμπεριφορά γίνεται για να δείξει και ότι είναι πιο ισχυρό ...
και καλά ότι έχει το πάνω χέρι !

Αλλά θα ήθελα να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία να δούμε αν όντως είναι αρσενικό και θηλυκό !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και μην απελπίζεσαι ... θα πάνε όλα καλά !

----------


## stefos

Απίστευτο ! !!!!!!!!Έζησα να το ακούσω και αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία όντως να το δούμε και εμείς! Μήπως είναι απλά καυγάς και ανεβαίνει πάνω του; Ή κάνει τη χαρακτηριστική κίνηση βατέματος;

----------


## amastro

Είχα μικρός περιστέρια και ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένο στα ζευγάρια.
Στα κανάρια δεν το έχω δει ποτέ.

----------


## kostas1840

Μάριο είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό!!!!Ξέρω να τα αναγνωρίζω.....αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φώτο.

*CaptainChoco*
είναι το βάτεμα το γνωστό.....δεν μαλώνουν...

amastro....σε παραδείσια πουλιά όχι σε καναρίνια.....βασικά και παλιότερα που είχα καναρίνια δεν μου το κάνανε αυτό!!!!!

και εγώ Stefo που το βλέπω τι να πω?????

----------


## kostas1840

πώς ανεβάζω φώτο ??

----------


## amastro

Κώστα δες εδώ: *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
*Άμα θες κάνεις και μια δοκιμή εδώ: Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες

----------


## kostas1840

τα κατάφερα!!!!!! έβαλα φώτο!!!! Ευχαριστώ  amastro !!!!

----------


## kostas1840

Το άσπρο είναι το θηλυκό που βατεύει το αρσενικό!!!!

----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία τα πουλάκια Κώστα και με άνετο χώρο.
Αλλά περίμενα να δω τίποτα kinky  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ ωραία πουλάκια !!
Έτσι να έχουμε πολύ χώρο στα μικρά μας ... καταπληκτική δουλειά !!
Το αυγό κόβε το στα δύο ... Έτσι είναι πολύ ψηλό και αυτά θα κάνουν ορειβασία μέχρι να φάνε ...
στην μέση να το κόβεις καθα είναι κομπλέ !!! 
Το άσπρο μάλλον θηλυκό είναι όντως !!

----------


## kostas1840

Σας Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!! Η κλούβα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και έχει χώρο για αρκετά πουλιά!!!! Έχω άλλο ένα ζευγαράκι στα ίδια χρώματα σε ξεχωριστώ κλουβί το οποίο μου έχει κάνει 4 μικρούλια 13 ημερών!!!! θα ανεβάσω φώτο και από αυτά!!!!

----------


## kostas1840

Αν τα πετύχω σε φάση kinky θα τα βγάλω, αν και ελπίζω να αλλάξουν σύντομα οι ρόλοι και να μην χρειαστεί να βγάλω φώτο!!!

----------


## kostas1840



----------


## kostas1840

Αυτά είναι τα νέα μέλη μου...μόνο 13 ημερών!!!!! Από το φυσιολογικό ζευγάρι μου!!!!

----------


## angelfarm

Υπεροχα εναι:-):-):-) να τα χαιρεσαι ολα!!!(και τα gay:-):-)) Εξαλλου ποιος οριζει τι ειναι φυσιολογικο και τι οχι ;;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφα πραγματικά!!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! 

(ΥΓ. πρόσεχε να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες!  :winky:  )

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχου αχου ζουζούνια !!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι ...
έλα μην ανησυχείς και το kinky ζευγάρι θα βρει το δρόμο του ... Ελπίζω δηλαδή  :: 
καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου, είναι πανέμορφα!!!

----------


## kostas1840

Σας Ευχαριστώ παιδιά....το άλλο ζευγαράκι όμως εξακολουθεί να κάνει τα ίδια και ανησυχώ!!!!

----------

